# E3 Visa - can you only apply for it in Australia?



## Sydtom (Feb 10, 2013)

On the Canberra embassy E3 FAQs there is this note:

"All visa applicants must appear at a U.S. Consulate or Embassy abroad to apply, and first time E3 visa applicants will need to apply in Australia."

Is this correct? It seems that everything I'm reading says that you can apply at any consulate/embassy, regardless of it being your first time or not. 

Have any first-timers been able to apply for their E3 in another country, say Canada.


----------

